# Engine Detailing



## Creso22

I’m looking to do my first detail on my engine. It’s not really dirty but I want to bring it back to shining. How should I go about it...don’t want to mess up any electronics or sensors. And what products should I use..thanks...


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cover all exposed electrical cables and cover the alternator with kitchen foil, I use kitchen foil as it moulds itself around anything and it's waterproof too.


----------



## great gonzo

As above as a rule. 
If it’s a modern engine you will be fine just common sense needed. 
I work into quarters of the bay, spray with apc let it dwell then in with lots of different style brushes rinse off with the pressure washer and repeat if necessary and move on to the next quarter. 
Metal polish (autosol) any bare surface and polish painted areas. 
All plastics and rubbers protected to give that fresh look. 


Gonz


----------



## cossiecol

Moved to correct section


----------



## [email protected]

Creso22 said:


> I'm looking to do my first detail on my engine. It's not really dirty but I want to bring it back to shining. How should I go about it...don't want to mess up any electronics or sensors. And what products should I use..thanks...


Here is a guide hope it helps.

http://www.nidetailing.co.uk/how-to-clean-and-protect-your-engine/

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Creso22

Thanks for the replies. I probably will get going on it this weekend.


----------



## chongo

Creso22 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I probably will get going on it this weekend.


Try and get some pictures of the detail on here bud:thumb:


----------



## Autoglym




----------



## Peter_222

Good video. Simple yet very effective 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

I’ve recently “detailed” my engine bay, light mist of water followed by apc brushed in with a final mist of water to rinse off, blow dried with a sidekick and then dressed. HOWEVER after doing this I had major problems. My car was spluttering and cutting out, wouldn’t drive above 3k rpm and eventually cut out on the motorway and died. Car was under warranty luckily all the electrics had gone and was a 3 grand job, merc had to get parts from Germany. My car is an A45 AMG so it just shows you not all modern engines are water tight. Merc had my car over a week just got it back yesterday.

I’m sure I was just majorly unlucky but I’d never touch an engine bay again &#55357;&#56834;


----------

